

Variable width fonts designed for code - wrp
http://code.google.com/p/i3project/wiki/Fonts

======
wrp
There are bitmap and vector fonts here. The vector fonts lack hinting, so I
expect they wouldn't look too good on Windows. However, OS X ignores hinting
info and uses its own display algorithm, so they might look really good.
Anyone have a chance to check?

